# Wee ride opinions



## Scotchlovingcylist (23 Jun 2015)

Little one is now at an age where we want to start taking her out on family rides plus my wife would like to use her bike a bit more.Just wondering peoples opinions on the wee ride. They seem pretty good but a little on the expensive side compared to rear mounted seats.
Are they better or safer? And does anyone use on on a road bike as this is my main bike I would be using otherwise it would mean digging the MTB out every time.
Any opinions welcome


----------



## VJOCK (23 Jun 2015)

I used one for a few years as well as some mates
They are great and you can get a return on investment by selling on.

One word of warning is that you need to have to widen you knees to fit the seat in. So be careful as it impacts your leg alignment.

The kids love them and they can see where they are going and easier communication with them. Bring toys so they can play on the front bit as well as rest head and fall asleep. It was the first thing my eldest did when I got it. 
Also remember they are exposed to all the wind so do get cold. 
Feedback I have had from mates is all positive. 

I bought direct from the main supplier at the time who was local to me. He is avid cyclist with kids and has used it himself. 
Vjock


----------



## hatler (24 Jun 2015)

Brilliant things. Both our kids loved them to bits and wanted to stay in it way beyond the point at which they still fitted. We never used a rear seat. Went from the Wee Ride to a trailer bike.

The legs sticking out the side is only really a problem if you have big hills. Then it becomes a bit tiresome.

They do NOT fit bikes with drops though.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (24 Jun 2015)

Thanks guys, looking at some on eBay now.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2015)

Family Milkfloat used a rear mounted seat for both rids before moving onto a trailgator - neither of them seemed to mind the view of a bottom or back but I guess they had no other experience.


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2015)

They look enormous! The one I use is a bit of a slim-line job...


----------

